# Went catless - suggestion needed to perfect the tone



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Throw a magnaflow muffler on there imo. Had a standard magnaflow on my straight pipe civic with a magnaflow res and had no rasp at all. Actually got alot of complements on how it sounded. If it can take the rasp out of a honda it can take the rasp out of anything lol.


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

Do you have any part number suggestions?
My vibrant res is a decent size, which is why I'd prefer a drop in 'bullet' style, like a magnaflow resonator.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

magnaflow resonator or swap to a borla muffler


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

Hmm.

Good thoughts. I have been looking at Vibrant bottle style res, magnaflow 10416 round muffler, and dynomax race bullet muffler. They are from 16" to 24".

I just want to get rid of that frappines and drone, otherwise the seat of the pants meter seems good with no cat in place.
I already have a 'ultra-quiet' resonator in place, so I think a small muffler is a better choice than adding another resonator.

I'm leaning towards the dynomax race bullet, gives a 4db decrease, and it's leaner than a magnaflow round muffler. I just don't want this to still be too aggressive.


----------

